# Άγνωσται [sic] αι βουλαί



## oublexis (Apr 12, 2008)

Σας μεταφέρω αυτούσιο το edito του Τέλη Σαµαντά από το Αθηνόραμα της 3/4/08. Πιστεύω ότι αφορά τις εξελίξεις της γλώσσας μας αλλά δεν ξέρω πού να το αναρτήσω.



Προσφάτως, αρχηγός κόµµατος χρησιµοποίησε τη φράση: «Καλώς τα τα παιδιά» (απευθυνόµενος σε έτερο αντιπολιτευτικό κόµµα), εγκαινιάζοντας µια νέα σειρά εκφράσεων στην πολιτική µας σκηνή. 

Έτσι, η ξύλινη πολιτική γλώσσα αντικαθίσταται αργά αλλά σταθερά από µια περισσότερο «της πιάτσας» διάλεκτο, φέρνοντας επιτέλους τους δηµόσιους άρχοντες πιο κοντά στο λαό. Καλό θα ήταν να το επιχειρήσει και η Εκκλησία αυτό, µια και κανείς δεν καταλαβαίνει ακριβώς τι λένε τα ευαγγέλια, µε αποτέλεσµα να έχουµε γεµίσει αµαρτωλούς οι οποίοι θέλουν να συµβιώνουν χωρίς να παντρεύονται.

Έτσι, στο νέο λεξιλόγιο της Bουλής προστίθενται φράσεις όπως «θα την τσουλήσουµε στην ψύχρα» που σηµαίνει «θα αποσύρω την κοινοβουλευτική µου οµάδα», «Τα βλέπω και βάζω άλλα πενήντα» («Θα επιθυµούσα να πάρω το λόγο επί του θέµατος που µόλις θίξατε»), «Σου ’ρχεται προφιτερόλ» («Προτιθέµεθα να καταψηφίσουµε το νομοσχέδιο»), «Πουλάει λεζάντα» («Προσπαθεί να αποπροσανατολίσει το κοινοβουλευτικό σώµα µε ρηχές τοποθετήσεις»), «Έχω πάθει Τακαµούρα µε την πάρτη σου» («Η οµιλία σας χαρακτηριζόταν από πολυπλοκότητα σε συνδυασµό µε κενότητα»), «Σιγά µη σκίσεις το µαγιό» («Η τοποθέτησή σας επί του θέµατος ήταν κάπως άκαιρη»), «Είσαι και πολύ τσουράπας» («Οι απόψεις σας µε βρίσκουν εντελώς αντίθετο»), «Το βρίσκω τρελό θεµατάκι» («Η οµιλία σας µε κάλυψε πλήρως»). 

Ακολούθως, όλα τα νοµοσχέδια αναµένεται να µεταφραστούν σε µια πιο σύγχρονη γλώσσα (στο εξής ο κάθε νόµος θα ονοµάζεται «µπουγιουρντί πακέτο»), ενώ όσον αφορά το Σύνταγµα, εξετάζεται το ενδεχόµενο να µεταφερθεί στην Οµόνοια. Μιλάµε για «παρεάκι λάµπα» (το νέο όνοµα της Bουλής)!


Μπορούμε κι εμείς να κάνουμε προτάσεις για νέες διατυπώσεις που θα ταίριαζαν στα χείλη των πολιτικών μας, όπως «Με τα τούβλα που πετάς φτιάχνουμε οικοδομή», «Μάγκεψαν και τα ρηχά πιάτα και ζητάν σούπα» ή «Σιγά μην κλάψω, σιγά μη φοβηθώ». (Πώς είπατε; Το τελευταίο δεν είναι πρωτότυπο;)


----------



## stathis (Apr 13, 2008)

Γιατρέ μου, έχω πρόβλημα που δεν έχω ξανακούσει τις μισές από τις παραπάνω εκφράσεις;



> Προσφάτως, αρχηγός κόµµατος χρησιµοποίησε τη φράση: «Καλώς τα τα παιδιά» (απευθυνόµενος σε έτερο αντιπολιτευτικό κόµµα), εγκαινιάζοντας µια νέα σειρά εκφράσεων στην πολιτική µας σκηνή.


Αυτό μου θυμίζει το "Καλώς τα, τα ναυτάκια τα ζουμπουρλούδικα"... :)
Σοβαρά τώρα, εμένα με είχε ενοχλήσει πολύ περισσότερο ο παρακάτω εξυπνακισμός (πάλι από συζήτηση για πρόταση δυσπιστίας, εντός Βουλής αυτή τη φορά).4/2/2007


----------

